# Postal Service - Ready to be shocked?



## Ray (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll blame it on work overload (two full-time jobs is "a bit" burdensome).

I received a K-Lite order from Denmark, and promptly boxed it up and mailed it off the to the recipient's address - in Norway. (Bjorn has been my best customer in Scandinavia, so I guess my mind was channeled a bit.)

OK. My fault. Boxed up another and shipped it to the correct address the next day.

I received USPS notification this morning that it had been delivered. Then, 30 minutes later, I got an email from the recipient that BOTH boxes were delivered to her! (Merry Christmas, Ema.)


----------



## John M (Nov 12, 2013)

OMG! Now, THAT'S service!!! Yup....very shocked here!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 12, 2013)

Ray said:


> ...
> I received USPS notification this morning that it had been delivered. Then, 30 minutes later, I got an email from the recipient that BOTH boxes were delivered to her! (Merry Christmas, Ema.)



If there is no need for both, she can forward it to Luxembourg (pm me)! 
Jean


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2013)

Denmark, Norway, 6 of one, half dozen of the other..
That's pretty funny.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2013)

Only a small amount of water in between  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Nov 13, 2013)

NOTHING shocks me about USPS anymore.


----------



## Ray (Nov 13, 2013)

My money is on someone in Scandanavia, not here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2013)

Ray said:


> My money is on someone in Scandanavia, not here.



I agree. I'm suspect that once out of the US, it is out of the USPS's hands.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 14, 2013)

Ray, I'll notify you if something unexpected comes my way:evil:


----------



## Trithor (Nov 19, 2013)

That is really impressive! I wish our postal service was only a tiny bit like that. With us even correctly addressed mail gets delivered a fraction of the time. There must be an Everest of undelivered mail somewhere in South Africa.


----------



## abax (Nov 19, 2013)

Gary, you also have several emails lost somewhere in the ether over SA. Do
you suppose there's time warp involved? Black hole? Cosmic String?


----------



## Trithor (Nov 20, 2013)

abax said:


> Gary, you also have several emails lost somewhere in the ether over SA. Do
> you suppose there's time warp involved? Black hole? Cosmic String?



Africa and Black hole? unfortunate juxtaposition of concepts!:rollhappy:


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 22, 2013)

I a city in Mexico I have some family and friends that RARELY get any correct mail. Of course, people down there basically number their own houses.


----------



## Heather (Nov 26, 2013)

Yup - I recently got Gary's box of books back - that I sent him last April!


----------



## bullsie (Nov 27, 2013)

Had a USPS box get returned saying I didn't live there anymore, forwarding expired. I've only been here for 50+ years. I told the mail carrier, just put it in a box with matching last name, any box, just so the last name matches. We sort it out later.


----------

